# Victorian Farmhouse Fens Sept 2015



## jsp77 (Sep 20, 2015)

I was on my way to another location when i spotted this amazing farm house, parked to car up and got out to have a look. I was very surprised.

This was a solo visit and a nice and relaxed, the way it should be.

There is no history at the moment but i will try and find some in due course. It appears to have been empty for a few years or so. 




















































Enjoy


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 20, 2015)

That's very nice jsp..great report there


----------



## smiler (Sep 20, 2015)

That's a little cracker jsp, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## ajarb (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks like a nice house and not in particularly bad condition


----------



## thorfrun (Sep 20, 2015)

love the door plate, great shots


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 20, 2015)

ajarb said:


> Looks like a nice house and not in particularly bad condition



I'm sure with a little work this could be saved, it looked liked the area in the front of the house had been cleared within the last year.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 20, 2015)

You did a nice take on this place.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Sep 20, 2015)

wow the exterior is beautiful!
What a fantastic find, Thanks!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2015)

Loving the lighting on these pictures.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 20, 2015)

Nicely photographed. Good post. Quite a nice house this seems to have a lot of bedrooms.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice! What a find! 
Some lovely light in there and you've photographed it beautifully. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely photographed. Good post. Quite a nice house this seems to have a lot of bedrooms.



Yes there were 5 bedrooms, 2 reception rooms, dining room Kitchen, pantry, study, Bathroom, Shower room and various outbuildings. I thoroughly enjoyed looking round this one as you can imagine.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 21, 2015)

Great photos again jsp77! I'm planning to visit this one myself soon


----------



## jayb3e (Sep 21, 2015)

Pass this place most days. Wasn't open last time I had a nose. Cheers for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice looking house unless it's got some hidden structural defect! Great set of of shots.


----------



## rayhelen (Sep 22, 2015)

*Beautiful*



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely photographed. Good post. Quite a nice house this seems to have a lot of bedrooms.



What a shame that no one lives here/no one has bothered to do it up, I hope someone buys it, it would be a shame for something with so much potential to turn to rot after many many years. Love the lighting on the pictures too, can't beat natural light.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 26, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Great photos again jsp77! I'm planning to visit this one myself soon



looking forward to seeing your photo's of this great place


----------

